

Ask HN: How to get started in Computer Vision? - Quetelet

I&#x27;ve seen a lot of interesting applications of CV in virtual reality (e.g. Oculus Rift) but is it necessary to have a graduate degree in CV to work in the field? What are some introductory materials for someone with a strong background in CS and Math?
======
bonzoq
I'd say start with OpenCV ([http://opencv.org](http://opencv.org)). Go through
the code samples that are provided with the library to get a glimpse of
different algorithms. Also, there's a lot of stuff on Stackoverflow which
should help you to get started.

